# How many hours are too many?



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am looking at some used equipment, specifically a 02 deere 200, with 9600 hours. Comes with a hydrualic quick attach, plumbed for aux hydrualics, cab, ac, heat, 85% uc. Listed for 42,000 obo. 

Generally when working for my father's company, we have she'd away from high hour machines, but being my first year and wanting to get something for myself. A higher hour machine seems like it's the bigger option, but how high is too high? Anything specific I should test or ask for when looking at it? (Oil samples, maintenance records, ext)


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

A machine that has had regular maintenance should have records. The overall condition of the machine should tell you if it has been abused or not. Are all the filters new. Does the oil look dirty ect. I have a friend who is a heavy equipment mechanic. I always do all the footwork and narrow it down to the ones I think are best then have him come and check it out for me. He has steered me away from a few machines that I thought were ok, but a professional eye can spot and hear things we cant. Sometimes things might look like minor repairs need to be done, but in fact are large dollars. Sometimes the opposite. Might look like a big problem and they say it is a minor repair. We just looked at a backhoe for my cousin. It needed a brake job. This can run up to about 3000 dollars on those machines. If you don't know anyone, it would still be worth it in the long run to pay a pro to assess it for you. I prefer machines in the 5000 hr range or less for used equipment but have a backhoe with 10000 hrs on it and nothing but minor repairs to this point. Check on the heavy equipment forums. There is lots of information on particular machines on them. good luck


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Depends on who ran and maintained the machine. If the machine was properly maintained and wasn't beat into the ground, 9,000 hrs isn't too much at all. On the other hand, I have seen hoes with less than 5,000 hrs that I wouldn't give you a dime for. Ask for oil samples and service records. Just by looking at a machine you can usually tell if it was taken care of.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

For engines I've heard that almost all the wear occurs during startup when cold and the oil flow is sluggish. 9600 hrs/(less than 8 hr) = more than 1200 cold (?) starts.
It's probably worse for machines in cold climates.

There are audio spectrum analyzers that can tell from machine noise how badly things are worn and what exactly is worn and for this many bucks it might be worth it to rent one. IIRC Caterpillar uses them for fleet maintenance but, of course, I can't find the link right now. 
https://books.google.com/books?id=D...m analyzer" rotating machine analysis&f=false

If you can find some samples of prices vs machine hours, the trendline can tell if your example is above or below the marketplace price. It's sort of a price vs. performance graph
http://davetech20.blogspot.com/2010/11/video-card-price-vs-performance-11-18.html
except you'd have price vs. hours, with lower prices generally equalling more hours.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Hours don't really scare me that much. We just sold our hitachi 200 with 17000+ hours! still ran great! down on power a little and was leaking pretty bad so no use to put $ into it. Had an Isuzu engine though but pretty close to same machine. 

If it's on machinerytrader in pa looks like you'll need to repack both boom cylinders and I would look hard at the rollers. Looks like one has a chunk out of it. Lift each track off the ground and check the bottom rollers also. We just bought the same machine 4-5 years newer with 6200 hours and seems to be a pretty good machine but needs a little uc work. Try to shift the machine on the ground and watch the front idlers, they tend to get some play in them and could need some attention or you will start popping tracks off. Check to see how tight the pins on boom and stick are to see if they will need work also. I would be less scared of the engine or pumps if they seem good than the uc or boom and stick looks pretty dry.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

it's funny...i have one excavator left to sell...one i've run since new. 

i have it listed on several different venues...at what i consider a very fair price. 

what i've found? clowns call, want to buy it for ritchie bros. price.

this isn't a ritchie bros. machine. 

internet can be your friend...or hurt you.

hours are irrelevant. i've seen machines with 2k hours on them...don't want to be anywhere near them.

bought front end loaders on a trusted mechanic's recommondation with 12k hours on them? wonderful machines.

i've found in my life...the best $300 you can spend is have a trusted mechanic go do an onsite assessment of that machine. tell you what it needs/doesn't need. 

base your buying decision off his assessment and your gut feeling.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

dayexco said:


> it's funny...i have one excavator left to sell...one i've run since new.
> 
> i have it listed on several different venues...at what i consider a very fair price.
> 
> ...


That's the best advice there is. We always have a mechanic check a used machine before we buy it.


----------

